# Amboyna Burl



## Tclem (Jul 7, 2016)

here is one I finished up last night. Amboyna Burl scales.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 7, 2016)

You keep improving and you can send me one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 7, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> You keep improving and you can send me one.


I'm getting worse. Hang in a little longer. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Jul 7, 2016)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 7, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> Very nice!


Thanks


----------



## Kevin (Jul 7, 2016)

I don't see how that's worse unless you made some Flynt-level knives lately you didn't show us. Looks like you buffed the blade longitudinally ... never seen that before. Looks great keep at it.


----------



## Tclem (Jul 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I don't see how that's worse unless you made some Flynt-level knives lately you didn't show us. Looks like you buffed the blade longitudinally ... never seen that before. Looks great keep at it.


Well you know I taught @robert flynt everything he knows. He won't tell y'all that. Lol
I was just talking about how it looks now. I think that was me wiping it with a cloth and buffing the handle it had some white diamond on the blade. it doesn't look like that now. I'll take another picture tonight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ray D (Jul 7, 2016)

That is really nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 7, 2016)

Really really nice Tony. Your designs have moved forward tremendously. Nice finish on the handle

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 7, 2016)

Ray D said:


> That is really nice.


Thank you


----------



## Tclem (Jul 7, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Really really nice Tony. Your designs have moved forward tremendously. Nice finish on the handle


Thank you. Ca and white diamond


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 8, 2016)

Am not a fan of the Scandinavian grind but that one is well executed and will be a good using knife.


----------



## Tclem (Jul 8, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Am not a fan of the Scandinavian grind but that one is well executed and will be a good using knife.


This isn't a Scandinavian grind. It's a Mississippi grind. Jeeze Louise. Man I'm gonna have to come down next weekend. 
Thanks. I didn't know what it was I just got tired of grinding. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 8, 2016)

That's purdy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

